# HI: Confiscating Guns From Med Pot Users



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I knew that it would only be a matter of time before govt's began to confiscate gins from those that are confirmed Medical Marijuana users. So simple even a Caveman could do it.......

"Surrender Your Firearms" Hawaii Police Plan To Confiscate Guns From All Medical Marijuana Users


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

That is in effect here also, and has been for a while.

Get a "greens" card and loose your green, yellow or white card.

Personally I think the idiots texting while driving are more dangerous.

People say there is no residual effect from smoking that crap, well I beg to differ.

When doing criminal interrogations, I noticed heavy user response time was always extended.

Thought processes were marred by the use, and I am not talking about under influence time either.

The reaction timing delays are apparent even days later, like a permanent speed brake on the process.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I agree with you SOCOM. I work with chemically dependent veterans and see symptoms that you described, as well as psychosis in some longer term heavy pot users. I really have no problem with pot being legalized and use by people as well, but I could see confiscations coming in commie anti-gun states.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

Living in Maine this is a large concern. Being a large scale grower this is also a concern. A lot of fellow growers went with the green card program when it came out. I tried to warn them not to sign up for anything they refused and said this way they were all legal. My status is in limbo.... I will not be applying for any sort of card or authorization it’s legal.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@RedLion, Can't use quote button, yes, this is a commie state just like commiefornia.

Life imprisonment for possessing a bump stock??? WTF!

Those getting a med card are told in advance they will loose 2ND rights, their choice.

I really don't want to see hunters in the woods that are drunk or stoned, or on the road either.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That's pretty serious - having to choose between pot and gin. It makes me glad that I am strictly a beer-o-holic.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

As I recall your not suppose to sell a gun to a illegal drug user as an FFL. So how did the people get them in the first place??

ATF: Illegal to sell guns to med marijuana users - US news - Crime & courts | NBC News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you want to get high, give up the gun. Medical pot is a joke.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper, pretty sure that folks lied on their forms to be able to purchase (could be prosecuted for this) or owned their firearms prior to using medical marijuana.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Let’s see..... hmmm many if not most mass shootings are done by those on psychotropic drugs but having a firearm is legal. Then confiscate the medical pot users firearms as they can not be trusted. I see this as an issue that needs some serious discussion as to whom is dangerous with a firearm and whom is not. Heavy pot and alcohol use is not conductive to firearm safety however I do not see these as common denominators in mass shootings. At any rate, medical pot use is a convenient cover for firearm confiscation. This will be expanded. Look at attempts to disarm vets or the elderly that need help with financial planning. Government is always trying to gain an acceptable level of support to abolish the second amendment and the have the patience to do it a tiny slice at a time as they march inexorably towards total disarmament of the law abiding for the purpose of total government control.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

While I don't approve maryjane use, this is back door gun control. Just expand the restricted class.jmo.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

While I don't approve maryjane use, this is back door gun control. Just expand the restricted class.jmo. Just make most anything a felony.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Form 4473 asks people if they are an abuser of Drugs or alcohol. Given that Mary Jane is illegal per federal statue, then even those using medical marijuana are drug abuser.....


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Point taken.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Kinda like asking if you've stopped beating your wife.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm with Smitty on this one. While "medical" marijuana MAY help some people, most lining up for the cards just want to get stoned.
I have never seen any actual medical study of the effectiveness that pot has on any disease. So far all so-called evidence has been anectdotal.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm with Smitty on this one. While "medical" marijuana MAY help some people, most lining up for the cards just want to get stoned.
I have never seen any actual medical study of the effectiveness that pot has on any disease. So far all so-called evidence has been anectdotal.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Think about the $35 depression questionnaire required by Obama care and the need to ask for who has guns. Support this reasonable restriction an no telling where it stops. Need something for back pain? An opioid? Take the guns! Wife died and your depressed? Take the guns! My point is that you have to look at any rule or law that can become a president and be twisted by government to take more freedom or personal property .


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Chipper said:


> As I recall your not suppose to sell a gun to a illegal drug user as an FFL. So how did the people get them in the first place??
> 
> ATF: Illegal to sell guns to med marijuana users - US news - Crime & courts | NBC News


Well first they were illegally using Pot. Then they lied on their form when they bought a gun. The when it was legal for "Medical Marijuana", they went out and found a quake to prescribe it to them for some BS reason (90% of the time). At the time it looked like a great idea to them but now that they have to give up their second amendment rights, all of the sudden its unfair to them. Of course they were too damned stupid to see that train wreck coming in the first place and didnt realize that there would be a paper trail to use to disqualify them...probably cause they were too stoned! Ron White is right....you just cant fix STUPID!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

...and people wonder why I wont claim PTSD in order to collect a little more on my military retirement check and cut my taxes a bit. Well, there you go!!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'll go so far as to say that anyone taking prescribed medication for any mental issue, from depression on up, be barred from possessing firearms.
Most of the mass shooters back to and including Columbine, were on some type of psychotropic medication.
Aww, but even depression, you ask?
Yes.
I saw what some medications did to guys who were in a PTSD program with me. After what I saw I refused the damn VA drugs.
And, like my Brother, Lunatic Fringe, I have never put in a claim for disability for PTSD. Nor will I.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

Take a look at the side affects from any medication. Even Tylenol and Motrin. That should be enough to scare you.
I believe marijuana should be legal for medicinal purposes. There are too many people who can't take "normal" drugs. I.e. cancer patients. 
There are also people who react badly to inactive ingredients most pharmaceutical companies put in drugs. I'm one. I can't take 95% of drugs because I have a reaction to one of those "inactive" ingredients.
If you are one of those that can pop pills the find gives you without problems. More power too you. Not all of us are that lucky.
I don't drink alcohol. But when the old military injuries flare up. Marijuana would be a nice option to have available.
And if your main concern is that it will be abused. Go work in a hospital... There's allot worse out there being abused. Including "legal" medicines.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Lie on 4473 lose 2A / RTKBA for 1 year


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Have they managed to fool even more people. Medicai pot is just a reason to get stoned Those I know That smoke it for medical reason think it funny yea man it is for medical needs. Yo and the government should pay of it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I think the government should get out of people’s business. They shouldn’t try to protect you from yourself.

Even though I have zero interest in any drugs, I think all of them should be legal. If someone injects poison in themselves for a thrill and dies then that’s their business. I consider it a part of natural selection.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally don't care what anyone wants to put into their bodies to get jacked up or whacked out, AS LONG AS it does not impact me or my loved ones.
If you are on the highway stoned - go to jail.
If you are a drunk, no guns for you.
If your mind is numbed out, don't be in public creating the slightest disturbance.

If you want to get high, stay the heck at home. Alone.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I personally don't care what anyone wants to put into their bodies to get jacked up or whacked out, AS LONG AS it does not impact me or my loved ones.
If you are on the highway stoned - go to jail.
If you are a drunk, no guns for you.
If your mind is numbed out, don't be in public creating the slightest disturbance.

If you want to get high, stay the heck at home. Alone.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I am torn on this between letting idiots own guns and the right to bear arms without infringing on the Constitutional rights of us sober gun owners. I fear the Gov uses these steps as an agenda tool.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So what about the other mind altering legal RX drugs? Its as if some people can only focus on MJ and Black AR15's when it comes to laws, and loss of rights etc.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I'd like to see the government (all governments, state, local, federal) out of drugs. All drugs. That way, in the first ninety days, we'd lose thousands of people who can't deal with opiates. Then the rest of us could walk into Wallgreen's and buy Oxycontin for $4.99 for 200 of them.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Medical pot is just the opening to legalize it.
We will see what the people want more-- guns or pot

I know which side I'll bet on--


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> I'd like to see the government (all governments, state, local, federal) out of drugs. All drugs. That way, in the first ninety days, we'd lose thousands of people who can't deal with opiates. Then the rest of us could walk into Wallgreen's and buy Oxycontin for $4.99 for 200 of them.


I don't want a Trucker on the interstate pulling a tanker of Middle Grade Shell on two fatties (Joints) and some long lines of Meth or a Chico State Student with a MM card after 11 Bong Hits racing to class or Dentist on Hwy 99 or an Illegal in Denver on 2 types of Muscle relaxants and Oxy driving with no Auto Insurance , The Government needs to Stay involved with Drugs just as they need to enforce a Woman's Right to choose and LGBTQ rights ...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Crazy world we got here.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Crazy world we got here.


Where Liberals actually want Government involved with things ?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

HI backing off pushing for confiscation of pothead guns....


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> HI backing off pushing for confiscation of pothead guns....


HAwaii is medicated, so very few could own there if this thing went further.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

RedLion said:


> Form 4473 asks people if they are an abuser of Drugs or alcohol. Given that Mary Jane is illegal per federal statue, then even those using medical marijuana are drug abuser.....


Once the feds legalize medical marijuanà, gun confiscation based on MM use will go away. I say legalize it....all of it. If you want that crap in your body, who am I to tell you no. Alcohol is legal and not everyone under the influence goes out shooting people, or drinking and driving,or going to work drunk. If drugs are legalized, the criminal drug dealers will go away. Let's face it, drugs have been deemed illegal with penalties ranging from heavy fines up to death penalty in other countries, and it still did not stop people from abusing them. Legalize it and half of the crime goes away.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I can not find the story about them backing off, but these story a couple of days earlier, shows that they were back tracking...

Honolulu Police Put Pot-Related Gun Confiscation Order "Under Review" - The Truth About Guns


----------

